# A real novelty item



## debodun (Dec 31, 2017)

A MIKIPHONE portable phonograph. However, it only plays 78 RPM records which probably dates it. Here it is shown in various states of assembly.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 31, 2017)

A year ago it sold for $245.

They were produced from 1924 to 1927 in Switzerland..100,000 to 180,000 where made.


----------



## jujube (Dec 31, 2017)

Here's a YouTube video on how to assemble one:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=fmx-nwetRwI&usg=AOvVaw0iO-UW9HSvRS_VHHckfPgn


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 31, 2017)

*​How interesting. I will have to admit that is something new to me. Have never seen one before. Thanks for sharing all your antique stuff with us.*


----------



## debodun (Dec 31, 2017)

From that video, it looks like I am missing some parts (the black cylinder that fit onto the stylus).


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 31, 2017)

debodun said:


> From that video, it looks like I am missing some parts (the black cylinder that fit onto the stylus).



Do you think you can get them anywhere?


----------



## debodun (Dec 31, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> Do you think you can get them anywhere?



I think I saw them somewhere in a drawer, but I can't remember if I kept them or threw them out because I didn't know what they were. As for getting replacements - it's not high on my priority list at the moment.


----------

